# Holocaust or Holohoax?



## Sunni Man

Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.

Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.

Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers 

Discuss.

*Mod Edit to add rules:*
*Stay on Topic
No flaming/insults/ad homs*


----------



## Moonglow

Nope that was not amazing...


----------



## Sunni Man

*1. International Committee of the Red Cross Records:*

The International Red Cross was stationed in all German labour, internment, concentration and prison camps throughout World War Two. The Red Cross were never given access to any Russian camps before, during or after World War Two. At his trials in Canada, during the 1980s and 1990s, Professor Ernst Zundel finally got the Red Cross to release their records from the German camps despite strong Israeli objections. *The  Red Cross records seem to suggest that there were no gas chambers, and a total of 271,301 died during World War Two in these camps, mostly from typhus.*

In a letter to the US State Department dated November 22nd 1944 The Red Cross, who were stationed in all the camps, stated : “We have not been able to discover any trace of installations for exterminating civilian prisoners.”


----------



## Gracie

> Discuss.



No.


----------



## hortysir

All those Jews you see with numbers tattooed on their arms did it just for laughs


----------



## Sunni Man

The official Red Cross records suggest that only 271,301 people perished in the work camps.

 Most died from typhus and other diseases.  

Also, the Red Cross stated there was No evidence of any gas chambers.


----------



## hortysir

Sunni Man said:


> The official Red Cross records suggest that only 271,301 people perished in the work camps.
> 
> Most died from typhus and other diseases.
> 
> Also, the Red Cross stated there was No evidence of any gas chambers.


The Red Cross also supplied prostitutes to the troops overseas.
So pardon me if I don't hold them as a reliable source


----------



## Sunni Man

*2. United States Airforce Aerial Photos Of Camps:*

From 1942, until the end of World War Two, the United States Airforce performed low flying, low-speed photography of all the alleged “death camps” to obtain evidence of what was going on. This followed jewish claims in the West that a mass murder was occurring. All these photographs were released in 1979 when they were declassified. None of these photographs show any sign of mass murder or disposal of millions of bodies.


----------



## hortysir

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us Sunni Man while you are claiming Jews lied why you support a man that had sex with a 9 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember this is the CDZ and you are to stay on topic.
> 
> Mods please delete all off topic posts.
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...

The topic is, Jews are liars.
Hard to stay positive when "discussing" a negative


----------



## emilynghiem

Sunni Man said:


> Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.
> 
> Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers
> 
> Discuss.



Hi Sunni Man There are still some surviving eye witnesses to the concentration camps.
Peter Loth Peace by Piece
Jewish Holocaust Jedwabne Neighbors Nalibki Kielce never forget Concentration Camp Gas Chamber Nazi-Germany Ghetto Uprising

Whether rape, false imprisonment and torture happens to one person, 200K or a few million,
it's still a human rights violation.

If you agree the verified number is 200,000 that's still mass murder.

I find it more important to do the healing and forgiveness work,
which is individual. We can't change if 200,000 died or 2 million.
We can only make sure we forgive and don't repeat mistakes of the past.

One person willing to forgive has more lasting impact that a million who aren't.

The Jewish survivors, of the Holocaust and its victims,
who ARE teaching forgiveness and healing are more important to humanity's future. Peter Loth is one, and I saw a woman on TV reaching out to Aryan cult member to give up the hate.

Even if you listen to only one.  It's the message of redemption that's important, not the numbers leading up to it.


----------



## Sunni Man

hortysir said:


> All those Jews you see with numbers tattooed on their arms did it just for laughs


Which bring up the question: "How did soo many jews survive if the Nazi's where killing them on an industrial scale?"

Kind shoots a hole in the mythical 6 million figure of jewish lore.


----------



## DarkFury

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us Sunni Man while you are claiming Jews lied why you support a man that had sex with a 9 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember this is the CDZ and you are to stay on topic.
> 
> Mods please delete all off topic posts.
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...

*The General at the time ordered pictures taken AND film shot. Here are two minutes of film. Rather GRAPHIC so be WARNED.

END of argument for me.*


----------



## Zander

Greatest thread ever!


----------



## Sunni Man

emilynghiem said:


> There are still some surviving eye witnesses to the concentration camps.
> Peter Loth Peace by Piece
> Jewish Holocaust Jedwabne Neighbors Nalibki Kielce never forget Concentration Camp Gas Chamber Nazi-Germany Ghetto Uprising
> 
> Whether rape, false imprisonment and torture happens to one person, 200K or a few million,
> it's still a human rights violation.
> 
> If you agree the verified number is 200,000 that's still mass murder.
> 
> I find it more important to do the healing and forgiveness work,
> which is individual.
> 
> One person willing to forgive has more lasting impact that a million who aren't.
> 
> The Jewish survivors, of the Holocaust and its victims,
> who ARE teaching forgiveness and healing are more important to humanity's future.
> 
> Even if you listen to only one.  It's the message of redemption that's important, not the numbers leading up to it.


I am not denying that over 200 thousand jews perished under terrible conditions.

I just dispute the official story of the 6 million and the gas chambers we have been force feed for years.


----------



## emilynghiem

Sunni Man said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those Jews you see with numbers tattooed on their arms did it just for laughs
> 
> 
> 
> Which bring up the question: "How did soo many jews survive if the Nazi's where killing them on an industrial scale?"
> 
> Kind shoots a hole in the mythical 6 million figure of jewish lore.
Click to expand...


Sunni Man Some sources say it was 4 million Jews and 2 millions gypsies, gays, and other "undesirables."
And yes, there is no shortage of "undesirables" we have today. That's no indication of how many were killed.


----------



## emilynghiem

Sunni Man said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still some surviving eye witnesses to the concentration camps.
> Peter Loth Peace by Piece
> Jewish Holocaust Jedwabne Neighbors Nalibki Kielce never forget Concentration Camp Gas Chamber Nazi-Germany Ghetto Uprising
> 
> Whether rape, false imprisonment and torture happens to one person, 200K or a few million,
> it's still a human rights violation.
> 
> If you agree the verified number is 200,000 that's still mass murder.
> 
> I find it more important to do the healing and forgiveness work,
> which is individual.
> 
> One person willing to forgive has more lasting impact that a million who aren't.
> 
> The Jewish survivors, of the Holocaust and its victims,
> who ARE teaching forgiveness and healing are more important to humanity's future.
> 
> Even if you listen to only one.  It's the message of redemption that's important, not the numbers leading up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not denying that over 200 thousand jews perished under terrible conditions.
> 
> I just dispute the official story we have been force feed for years.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am saying it's enough to agree on even the 200,000.
Even if that is all you will acknowledge as official, that's still enough to learn and teach how to prevent religious wars in the future.  We don't have to make it a condition to believe in 2 million or 4 or 6.
It's still the same stage in history where war and genocide happens, and we still have to take the same steps to prevent and heal from political violence and oppression. Whether it's one person or 100, or 100K.


----------



## Sunni Man

*3. Western Allies Never Liberated Any Death Camps With Gas Chambers:*

None of the Western Allies ( Britain, Canada, USA, Australia, France etc. ) liberated any camps that had gas chambers, or other systems of mass murder in them. All the alleged death camps with gas chambers were liberated by the Russians. Consequently any alleged evidence of death camps and/or gas chambers was forthcoming solely from Soviet Russia.  The Western Allies liberated a total of 12 main camps and the Soviet Russians 8 main camps.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Well it was a hoax I guess. Other than the train loads taken to the camps, the actual existence of the gas chambers, the ovens to cremate them and the piles of fucking bodies that were found. Other than all of that it was probably a hoax.

The crazy thing is it was the Nazi's then and it's the muslims now that want to continue this trend. It's not over by any means as long as islam exists.


----------



## emilynghiem

Sunni Man said:


> *3. Western Allies Never Liberated Any Death Camps With Gas Chambers:*
> 
> None of the Western Allies ( Britain, Canada, USA, Australia, France etc. ) liberated any camps that had gas chambers, or other systems of mass murder in them. All the alleged death camps with gas chambers were liberated by the Russians. Consequently any alleged evidence of death camps and/or gas chambers was forthcoming solely from Soviet Russia.  The Western Allies liberated a total of 12 main camps and the Soviet Russians 8 main camps.



Hi Sunni Man
There are as many sources citing documentation of the gas chambers and numbers:

Holocaust Denial The Big Lie

Proving the Gas Chambers Crematoria

Since you are just one person, I suggest you talk one on one with one person like Peter Loth
who can tell you his experience and you can tell him yours. He believes the purpose of his
going through tragedy is to help others to forgive and let go.

So it's not about holding on to the past, but rising above it and not repeating it, in any form, regardless
how big or small, or what numbers were involved or not.

The process of forgiveness to break the cycle of oppression, retribution and war
is greater than any of the debate on both sides.

That one change is more powerful in its impact on humanity than waging war of any size.


----------



## Sunni Man

*4.The Leuchter Report:*

One of the pieces of evidence Professor Ernst Zundel produced at his trials in Canada was the “Leuchter Report” compiled by Fred Leuchter on his commission. Fred Leuchter is the World’s foremost expert on gas chambers, and holds the patents for nearly all the gas chambers used for executions in the World. He has also personally built, or supervised the building, of all gas chambers in the USA and most in the rest of the World.



After inspecting the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz, Leuchter concluded they were unsuitable for use as gas chambers due to their lack of airtight doors, lack of a gas extraction system and general shoddy build. He also chemically analysed the walls for ferrocyanide ( produced when Zyklon-B reacts with brick walls ) and concluded there was none –* the Auschwitz authorities took the same tests with the same results and now admit there was no gas chamber in Auschwitz.*


----------



## emilynghiem

Sunni Man said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was a hoax I guess. Other than the train loads taken to the camps, the actual existence of the gas chambers, the ovens to cremate them and the piles of fucking bodies that were found. Other than all of that it was probably a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> The official story is a huge exaggeration with inflated numbers.
> 
> Basically a fairy tale for the gullible.
Click to expand...


The same can be said for those who believe the opposite numbers and sources.
Do you really think all the piled up bones and bodies were faked photos?

Or are you saying all that only adds up to 200,000
Would you like to take a count of all the Jews reported missing by families and communities?

I know someone whose grandmother was a Holocaust camp survivor.
Do you want to do an online campaign and take a count of all the cases that can be verified by family history
and birth records that these people went missing?

Count it up and see if it is closer to 200,000 dead or missing or closer to 1-3 million.


----------



## emilynghiem

Sunni Man said:


> *4.The Leuchter Report:*
> 
> One of the pieces of evidence Professor Ernst Zundel produced at his trials in Canada was the “Leuchter Report” compiled by Fred Leuchter on his commission. Fred Leuchter is the World’s foremost expert on gas chambers, and holds the patents for nearly all the gas chambers used for executions in the World. He has also personally built, or supervised the building, of all gas chambers in the USA and most in the rest of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> After inspecting the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz, Leuchter concluded they were unsuitable for use as gas chambers due to their lack of airtight doors, lack of a gas extraction system and general shoddy build. He also chemically analysed the walls for ferrocyanide ( produced when Zyklon-B reacts with brick walls ) and concluded there was none –* the Auschwitz authorities took the same tests with the same results and now admit there was no gas chamber in Auschwitz.*



Archaeologist at Treblinka Nazi death camp finds evidence of gas chambers - Jewish World - Jerusalem Post

This article and comments reference the deliberate destruction of evidence
except at Treblinka where more was preserved.

There was also this comment:
"Germans are very punctual people. They recorded everything on paper. The Nazis archives became available to the general population in 2006. Nothing stands between you and these documents to become more reasonable.

You can even watch the short documentaries on SBC . com:
"Revisiting The Horrors Of The Holocaust"


----------



## hortysir

Sunni Man said:


> *4.The Leuchter Report:*
> 
> One of the pieces of evidence Professor Ernst Zundel produced at his trials in Canada was the “Leuchter Report” compiled by Fred Leuchter on his commission. Fred Leuchter is the World’s foremost expert on gas chambers, and holds the patents for nearly all the gas chambers used for executions in the World. He has also personally built, or supervised the building, of all gas chambers in the USA and most in the rest of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> After inspecting the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz, Leuchter concluded they were unsuitable for use as gas chambers due to their lack of airtight doors, lack of a gas extraction system and general shoddy build. He also chemically analysed the walls for ferrocyanide ( produced when Zyklon-B reacts with brick walls ) and concluded there was none –* the Auschwitz authorities took the same tests with the same results and now admit there was no gas chamber in Auschwitz.*


So, basically, we don't ha e to read your OP link.
You're going to systematically copy/paste the entire biased article piece by propaganda piece


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Sunni Man said:


> *4.The Leuchter Report:*
> 
> One of the pieces of evidence Professor Ernst Zundel produced at his trials in Canada was the “Leuchter Report” compiled by Fred Leuchter on his commission. Fred Leuchter is the World’s foremost expert on gas chambers, and holds the patents for nearly all the gas chambers used for executions in the World. He has also personally built, or supervised the building, of all gas chambers in the USA and most in the rest of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> After inspecting the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz, Leuchter concluded they were unsuitable for use as gas chambers due to their lack of airtight doors, lack of a gas extraction system and general shoddy build. He also chemically analysed the walls for ferrocyanide ( produced when Zyklon-B reacts with brick walls ) and concluded there was none –* the Auschwitz authorities took the same tests with the same results and now admit there was no gas chamber in Auschwitz.*


Good to know the Germans were amateurs at killing people. Although they killed millions. Maybe the muslims will perfect it eh? Seems to be the goal.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

emilynghiem said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *4.The Leuchter Report:*
> 
> One of the pieces of evidence Professor Ernst Zundel produced at his trials in Canada was the “Leuchter Report” compiled by Fred Leuchter on his commission. Fred Leuchter is the World’s foremost expert on gas chambers, and holds the patents for nearly all the gas chambers used for executions in the World. He has also personally built, or supervised the building, of all gas chambers in the USA and most in the rest of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> After inspecting the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz, Leuchter concluded they were unsuitable for use as gas chambers due to their lack of airtight doors, lack of a gas extraction system and general shoddy build. He also chemically analysed the walls for ferrocyanide ( produced when Zyklon-B reacts with brick walls ) and concluded there was none –* the Auschwitz authorities took the same tests with the same results and now admit there was no gas chamber in Auschwitz.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archaeologist at Treblinka Nazi death camp finds evidence of gas chambers - Jewish World - Jerusalem Post
> 
> This article and comments reference the deliberate destruction of evidence
> except at Treblinka where more was preserved.
> 
> There was also this comment:
> "Germans are very punctual people. They recorded everything on paper. The Nazis archives became available to the general population in 2006. Nothing stands between you and these documents to become more reasonable.
> 
> You can even watch the short documentaries on SBC . com:
> "Revisiting The Horrors Of The Holocaust"
Click to expand...

You know what would kind of prove the gas chambers? The amount of dead people in piles. I guess they all just died from motion sickness on the train they were forced into on the way to the non-existent gas chamber which they died in. Maybe they were actually hospitals using gas treatments that didn't work out.


----------



## depotoo

The ICRC in WW II The Holocaust - ICRC

All you had to do was go to the ICRC to find out they are lying on #1.   I won't go further.




Sunni Man said:


> Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.
> 
> Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers
> 
> Discuss.


----------



## emilynghiem

Missouri_Mike said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *4.The Leuchter Report:*
> 
> One of the pieces of evidence Professor Ernst Zundel produced at his trials in Canada was the “Leuchter Report” compiled by Fred Leuchter on his commission. Fred Leuchter is the World’s foremost expert on gas chambers, and holds the patents for nearly all the gas chambers used for executions in the World. He has also personally built, or supervised the building, of all gas chambers in the USA and most in the rest of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> After inspecting the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz, Leuchter concluded they were unsuitable for use as gas chambers due to their lack of airtight doors, lack of a gas extraction system and general shoddy build. He also chemically analysed the walls for ferrocyanide ( produced when Zyklon-B reacts with brick walls ) and concluded there was none –* the Auschwitz authorities took the same tests with the same results and now admit there was no gas chamber in Auschwitz.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archaeologist at Treblinka Nazi death camp finds evidence of gas chambers - Jewish World - Jerusalem Post
> 
> This article and comments reference the deliberate destruction of evidence
> except at Treblinka where more was preserved.
> 
> There was also this comment:
> "Germans are very punctual people. They recorded everything on paper. The Nazis archives became available to the general population in 2006. Nothing stands between you and these documents to become more reasonable.
> 
> You can even watch the short documentaries on SBC . com:
> "Revisiting The Horrors Of The Holocaust"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what would kind of prove the gas chambers? The amount of dead people in piles. I guess they all just died from motion sickness on the train they were forced into on the way to the non-existent gas chamber which they died in. Maybe they were actually hospitals using gas treatments that didn't work out.
Click to expand...


If Sunni Man thinks those photos are used to inflate numbers,
what about documenting the numbers of people missing, whose genealogy can be documented and traced?

How can you use photos to verify millions of dead versus 200,000 as the minimal count?

Wouldn't archived names and numbers do more to establish a more accurate count?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

You do not get to post lies while trying to protect yourself in the CDZ. And I am on topic, I asked you why we should believe someone that supports a pedophile Prophet.


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.
> 
> Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers
> 
> Discuss.


Not only do you not have amazing facts, you don't have any facts at all.


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us Sunni Man while you are claiming Jews lied why you support a man that had sex with a 9 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember this is the CDZ and you are to stay on topic.
> 
> Mods please delete all off topic posts.
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...

Try substantiating the sources for your link.   You can't, and you know that.   Which can only mean that the intent of the OP is disingenuous.


----------



## Gracie

I don't know how a "clean debate" can be done when insulting millions of jews and other "undesirables" i.e. gypsies, special needs people, etc..never happened.

Oh. Wait. It can't be done. So..never mind.

/unsub


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still some surviving eye witnesses to the concentration camps.
> Peter Loth Peace by Piece
> Jewish Holocaust Jedwabne Neighbors Nalibki Kielce never forget Concentration Camp Gas Chamber Nazi-Germany Ghetto Uprising
> 
> Whether rape, false imprisonment and torture happens to one person, 200K or a few million,
> it's still a human rights violation.
> 
> If you agree the verified number is 200,000 that's still mass murder.
> 
> I find it more important to do the healing and forgiveness work,
> which is individual.
> 
> One person willing to forgive has more lasting impact that a million who aren't.
> 
> The Jewish survivors, of the Holocaust and its victims,
> who ARE teaching forgiveness and healing are more important to humanity's future.
> 
> Even if you listen to only one.  It's the message of redemption that's important, not the numbers leading up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not denying that over 200 thousand jews perished under terrible conditions.
> 
> I just dispute the official story of the 6 million and the gas chambers we have been force feed for years.
Click to expand...

There is no actual dispute, no real debate, just some very dishonest people who like to pretend.


----------



## Linkiloo

I think that holocaust denial should be illegal. It is documented in the greatest detail. The gas chambers can be visted today and the plans can be still seen as well as delivery notes for gas cannisters in the German language. It is unfortunately that a muslim man is taking this stance, thereby reinforcing the image of the muslim who hates Jews.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> *1. International Committee of the Red Cross Records:*
> 
> The International Red Cross was stationed in all German labour, internment, concentration and prison camps throughout World War Two. The Red Cross were never given access to any Russian camps before, during or after World War Two. At his trials in Canada, during the 1980s and 1990s, Professor Ernst Zundel finally got the Red Cross to release their records from the German camps despite strong Israeli objections. *The  Red Cross records seem to suggest that there were no gas chambers, and a total of 271,301 died during World War Two in these camps, mostly from typhus.*
> 
> In a letter to the US State Department dated November 22nd 1944 The Red Cross, who were stationed in all the camps, stated : “We have not been able to discover any trace of installations for exterminating civilian prisoners.”


There were no international Red Cross in any of the camps. The idea is ludicrous.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> *3. Western Allies Never Liberated Any Death Camps With Gas Chambers:*
> 
> None of the Western Allies ( Britain, Canada, USA, Australia, France etc. ) liberated any camps that had gas chambers, or other systems of mass murder in them. All the alleged death camps with gas chambers were liberated by the Russians. Consequently any alleged evidence of death camps and/or gas chambers was forthcoming solely from Soviet Russia.  The Western Allies liberated a total of 12 main camps and the Soviet Russians 8 main camps.


Even if this is true, the Russians are not to be believed?  Why would they make up something to help the Jews? They don't, as a culture, particularly like the Jews.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still some surviving eye witnesses to the concentration camps.
> Peter Loth Peace by Piece
> Jewish Holocaust Jedwabne Neighbors Nalibki Kielce never forget Concentration Camp Gas Chamber Nazi-Germany Ghetto Uprising
> 
> Whether rape, false imprisonment and torture happens to one person, 200K or a few million,
> it's still a human rights violation.
> 
> If you agree the verified number is 200,000 that's still mass murder.
> 
> I find it more important to do the healing and forgiveness work,
> which is individual.
> 
> One person willing to forgive has more lasting impact that a million who aren't.
> 
> The Jewish survivors, of the Holocaust and its victims,
> who ARE teaching forgiveness and healing are more important to humanity's future.
> 
> Even if you listen to only one.  It's the message of redemption that's important, not the numbers leading up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not denying that over 200 thousand jews perished under terrible conditions.
> 
> I just dispute the official story of the 6 million and the gas chambers we have been force feed for years.
Click to expand...

Okay, so what happened to the millions of Jews who disappeared from Europe during WWII?

Why did the vacate their homes and businesses?  Why did they leave all their belongings behind?  Where did they go? Did aliens from outer space come and take them away?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us Sunni Man while you are claiming Jews lied why you support a man that had sex with a 9 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember this is the CDZ and you are to stay on topic.
> 
> Mods please delete all off topic posts.
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...


This post is off topic. Why didn't you delete it?


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> You do not get to post lies while trying to protect yourself in the CDZ. And I am on topic, I asked you why we should believe someone that supports a Prophet.


My veracity is not the topic of this thread.

Please read the thread title and respond accordingly.


----------



## Sunni Man

Esmeralda said:


> Okay, so what happened to the millions of Jews who disappeared from Europe during WWII?
> 
> Why did the vacate their homes and businesses?  Why did they leave all their belongings behind?  Where did they go? Did aliens from outer space come and take them away?


Of course large numbers of jews where rounded up and placed in work camps. That is not disputed.

Fortunately, the vast majority survived the work camps. Which is why soo many people claim to have known a jewish person with a set of numbers tattooed on their arm.

Which is why the claim of 6 million perishing is clearly fraudulent.


----------



## Sunni Man

Gracie said:


> I don't know how a "clean debate" can be done when insulting millions of jews and other "undesirables" i.e. gypsies, special needs people, etc..never happened.
> 
> Oh. Wait. It can't be done. So..never mind.


Gracie this thread was published in order to discuss the details of an historical event which happened several decade's ago.

It is not meant to insult anyone.   .....


----------



## Sunni Man

Linkiloo said:


> I think that holocaust denial should be illegal. It is documented in the greatest detail. The gas chambers can be visted today and the plans can be still seen as well as delivery notes for gas cannisters in the German language. It is unfortunately that a muslim man is taking this stance, thereby reinforcing the image of the muslim who hates Jews.


Why do people like you think that discussing the details of the so call holocaust is somehow hating jews?

Historians and scholars endlessly debate every event since the beginning of time.

So why should the so called holocaust be exempt from historical research?


----------



## Sunni Man

Missouri_Mike said:


> You know what would kind of prove the gas chambers? The amount of dead people in piles. I guess they all just died from motion sickness on the train they were forced into on the way to the non-existent gas chamber which they died in. Maybe they were actually hospitals using gas treatments that didn't work out.


Of course many inmates at the work camps died of disease and lack of food. 

But there is no physical evidence to back up the highly inflated 6 million figure.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what happened to the millions of Jews who disappeared from Europe during WWII?
> 
> Why did the vacate their homes and businesses?  Why did they leave all their belongings behind?  Where did they go? Did aliens from outer space come and take them away?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course large numbers of jews where rounded up and placed in work camps. That is not disputed.
> 
> Fortunately, the vast majority survived the work camps. Which is why soo many people claim to have known a jewish person with a set of numbers tattooed on their arm.
> 
> Which is why the claim of 6 million perishing is clearly fraudulent.
Click to expand...

This doesn't answer the question. Where did 6 million people go? Where did they disappear to?

And what about all the photos of the dead and the records the Nazis kept of the death camps?


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that holocaust denial should be illegal. It is documented in the greatest detail. The gas chambers can be visted today and the plans can be still seen as well as delivery notes for gas cannisters in the German language. It is unfortunately that a muslim man is taking this stance, thereby reinforcing the image of the muslim who hates Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like you think that discussing the details of the so call holocaust is somehow hating jews?
> 
> Historians and scholars endlessly debate every event since the beginning of time.
> 
> So why should the so called holocaust be exempt from historical research?
Click to expand...

Historians and scholars do not debate whether or not 6 million people died in Nazi death camps.  Historians and scholars are the ones who record and disseminate the information about this event.


----------



## Sunni Man

Esmeralda said:


> This doesn't answer the question. Where did 6 million go? Where did they disappear to?


There never was any missing 6 million jews in the first place.

6 million is just a fantasy number concocted by the inventors of the Holocaust myth.   .....


----------



## irosie91

So why should the so called holocaust be exempt from historical research?[/QUOTE]

good point-----why should the  "so called"   nabi----and the book written 100  years after his death be exempt from historical research?     In fact it is a capital crime in the
most barbaric nations of the world to do so.    DEATH WARRANTS have been issued
against persons seeking honest inquiry


----------



## Sunni Man

*5. The British Secret Service Monitored All Concentration Camp Deaths:*

Using some of the World’s first computers the British Secret Service had cracked the German top-secret Enigma code and had access to most German Military communications by 1942. Sir Frank H. Hinsley, in his book _British Intelligence In The Second World War ; It’s Influence On Strategy And Operations, _stated “The returns of Auschwitz mentioned illness as the main cause of death but included references to shootings and hangings. There were no references in the decrypts to gassings.” The numbers of dead in the decoded messages tallied exactly with Red Cross and German Military records of the time. The British Secret Service also monitored various atrocities carried out by the Germans across the rest of Europe – why would the Germans report these to Berlin but not the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz and other camps?


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> *5. The British Secret Service Monitored All Concentration Camp Deaths:*
> 
> Using some of the World’s first computers the British Secret Service had cracked the German top-secret Enigma code and had access to most German Military communications by 1942. Sir Frank H. Hinsley, in his book _British Intelligence In The Second World War ; It’s Influence On Strategy And Operations, _stated “The returns of Auschwitz mentioned illness as the main cause of death but included references to shootings and hangings. There were no references in the decrypts to gassings.” The numbers of dead in the decoded messages tallied exactly with Red Cross and German Military records of the time. The British Secret Service also monitored various atrocities carried out by the Germans across the rest of Europe – why would the Germans report these to Berlin but not the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz and other camps?



absence of information in a specific modality of record keeping---implies nothing at all         -----you are grasping at straws.   There is nothing at all about muhummad
in the extensive writings of medieval European scholars at the time of the proposed existence of that  "person"


----------



## irosie91

PS---there were no computers in  1942-----the closest pre computer things were primitive key punch machines


----------



## Sunni Man

*6. The French Resistance Denied The Holocaust:
*
During World War Two Germany invaded France and occupied Northern France from 1940 to 1944. A secret army of French Patriots known collectively as “The French Resistance” fought the German occupiers in various ways. A large number of French Resistance members were imprisoned, tortured and executed including their leader, and French National hero, Jean Moulin. After World War Two French resistance members were released from various German concentration camps, including Auschwitz and other alleged death camps. On their return to France they all gave horrific accounts of their treatment by the Germans, and were full of hatred for them because of the events of World War Two. However they all denied any knowledge of gas chambers and a mass murder programme in the concentration camps.


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> *6. The French Resistance Denied The Holocaust:
> *
> During World War Two Germany invaded France and occupied Northern France from 1940 to 1944. A secret army of French Patriots known collectively as “The French Resistance” fought the German occupiers in various ways. A large number of French Resistance members were imprisoned, tortured and executed including their leader, and French National hero, Jean Moulin. After World War Two French resistance members were released from various German concentration camps, including Auschwitz and other alleged death camps. On their return to France they all gave horrific accounts of their treatment by the Germans, and were full of hatred for them because of the events of World War Two. However they all denied any knowledge of gas chambers and a mass murder programme in the concentration camps.



the intellect of islamo Nazis fascinates me.    It first fascinated me as a child when I
read the islamo Nazi literature and later on became even more fascinating when 
I encountered young physicians educated in islamo Nazi lands   (mostly Pakistan)---It reached its crescendo when I visited a mosque---way back then ---and listened to the   JUMAH lecture.     The above description is a delight-----it conveys the notion that  imprisoned enemies of Germany were granted full inspection rights
of the goings on of the Nazi war machine----by german standards CRIMINAL TERRORISTS , no less, of the enemy army----imprisoned and many executed.    According to sunni they were free to roam and to inspect and to mingle and to visit the local pizza shop.    Anything the person telling his story 
either missed or did not mention   CLEARLY---in islamo logic  ----MUST HAVE NEVER HAPPENED.    My grandfather was one of ten kids----he left six brothers
in Austria-------they and their families ----are all dead.    AUSCHWITZ    The witnessed deaths were not by gas-----two little girls-----the islamo Nazi grabbed them by the ankles and smashed their heads against brick walls.    There was a picture in my grandparents house---two little girls with white bows in their hair----
a snap shot done sometime in the mid 1930s.    Of all those dead---the only  two I knew were witnessed were the two small girls-- murdered islamo Nazi
style.


----------



## Sunni Man

The lynch pin of the whole Holocaust narrative hangs on the disputed existence of gas chambers and the alleged missing 6 million jews.

Without those two elements the Holocaust is nothing but a Holohoax.    .....


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> The lynch pin of the whole Holocaust narrative hangs on the disputed existence of gas chambers and the alleged missing 6 million jews.
> 
> Without those two elements the Holocaust is nothing but a Holohoax.    .....



your statement makes ABSOLUTELY no sense----but it is typical


----------



## Silent Warrior

I guess we will have to dismiss all of the eye witness testimony, including photographs and film, of those GI's who were first into the freed death camps and were astounded by what they found. They are probably all liars and had super advanced equipment to photoshop their pictures. After all, someone who was too young to have been there and seems to have grown up hearing antisemitic drivel is way more apt know the truth.


----------



## Sunni Man

No one is denying that there were work camps and the inmates lived in deplorable conditions.

But what is in doubt is the existence of gas chambers for the mass killing of people.

And the disputed number of people who perished at the camps.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

How does one have a "clean" debate, when the topic, itself, is so dirty?

  There seems to be a pattern here in the CDZ where the most extreme haters use it to promote the most egregious transgressions of human decency, and to do so by limiting the responses they can receive.  

 What's next -- a "clean" debate on why children should be legitimate targets for sexual exploitation or a "clean" debate on why abortion rights should not stop at childbirth?


----------



## Sunni Man

The reason I put this topic in the CDZ was to allow the OP to be discussed without all of the personal attacks.

It's a relevant topic which deserves honest and open debate by all members.


----------



## Silent Warrior

Sunni Man said:


> No one is denying that there were work camps and the inmates lived in deplorable conditions.
> 
> But what is in doubt is the existence of gas chambers for the mass killing of people.
> 
> And the disputed number of people who perished at the camps.



Those first into the camps entered and documented the gas chambers and ovens. They left detailed accounts of what they saw and many photos exist. Perhaps this thread should be moved to the conspiracy theories topic. After all you are saying almost the entire world conspired to perpetrate this alleged hoax.


----------



## Sunni Man

Silent Warrior said:


> Those first into the camps entered and documented the gas chambers and ovens. They left detailed accounts of what they saw and many photos exist. Perhaps this thread should be moved to the conspiracy theories topic. After all you are saying almost the entire world conspired to perpetrate this alleged hoax.


There was no written documentation of gas chambers by the Allies when they liberated the camps.

Gen. Eisenhower never mentioned any gas chambers when wrote his extensive memoirs after the war.     .....


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> The reason I put this topic in the CDZ was to allow the OP to be discussed without all of the personal attacks.
> 
> It's a relevant topic which deserves honest and open debate by all members.



the topic has been treated extensively----in fact holocaust denial was invented in the islamo Nazi camp before the murder spree was started.     The denial was inspired
by the  success of the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE which was carried out in the name of
shariah  "law" and in honor of islam.    Adolf admired Islamic ideology and methods.


----------



## depotoo

When you don't care enough to check the ludicrous information a site posts to see if they are accurate and they turn out not to be, and yet still expect clean debat. You want real facts, contact the ITS, holder of all the documents that were found.

About ITS International Tracing Service

Sadly, I am not surprised by your attempt to deny the magnitude of the holocaust.  




Sunni Man said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how a "clean debate" can be done when insulting millions of jews and other "undesirables" i.e. gypsies, special needs people, etc..never happened.
> 
> Oh. Wait. It can't be done. So..never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie this thread was published in order to discuss the details of an historical event which happened several decade's ago.
> 
> It is not meant to insult anyone.   .....
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would kind of prove the gas chambers? The amount of dead people in piles. I guess they all just died from motion sickness on the train they were forced into on the way to the non-existent gas chamber which they died in. Maybe they were actually hospitals using gas treatments that didn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course many inmates at the work camps died of disease and lack of food.
> 
> But there is no physical evidence to back up the highly inflated 6 million figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those first into the camps entered and documented the gas chambers and ovens. They left detailed accounts of what they saw and many photos exist. Perhaps this thread should be moved to the conspiracy theories topic. After all you are saying almost the entire world conspired to perpetrate this alleged hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no written documentation of gas chambers by the Allies when they liberated the camps.
> 
> Gen. Eisenhower never mentioned any gas chambers when wrote his extensive memoirs after the war.     .....
Click to expand...


Based on Islamic methodology------lots of stuff was quickly destroyed----just as the
islamo Nazis in Iraq are now destroying  Sumerian art and just as islamo Nazis in
Saudi Arabia destroyed all churches and synagogues.     Rapid destruction of reality and history is Islam's contribution to mankind-----not "the wheel"    not "sliced bread"     not "art"     not  "technology"  -------but the glory of OBLTERATION  of real
history


----------



## Indofred

My uncle is Polish, but not a Jew.
He was sent to a camp as a slave worker and, some years ago, described what he saw before he escaped.
I have no reason to disbelieve him.
I have every confidence the camps existed, and mass murder took place in these camps.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sunni Man said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those first into the camps entered and documented the gas chambers and ovens. They left detailed accounts of what they saw and many photos exist. Perhaps this thread should be moved to the conspiracy theories topic. After all you are saying almost the entire world conspired to perpetrate this alleged hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no written documentation of gas chambers by the Allies when they liberated the camps.
> 
> Gen. Eisenhower never mentioned any gas chambers when wrote his extensive memoirs after the war.     .....
Click to expand...








U.S. soldier poses in front of the door into one of the 4 small gas chambers at Dachau


----------



## Sunni Man

Indofred said:


> My uncle is Polish, but not a Jew.
> He was sent to a camp as a slave worker and, some years ago, described what he saw before he escaped.
> I have no reason to disbelieve him.
> I have every confidence the camps existed, and mass murder took place in these camps.


No one, especially me, is denying the existence of the camps. They had to be terrible places where people lived under horrendous conditions. And yes, many inmates were murdered for no reason.

My only point of contention is the gas chamber story and the 6 million figure.


----------



## natstew

Sunni Man said:


> Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.
> 
> Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers
> 
> Discuss.



The only reason you're not  on ignore is so I can keep up with your latest propaganda. Nothing you post has merit.


----------



## Sunni Man

natstew said:


> The only reason you're not  on ignore is so I can keep up with your latest propaganda. Nothing you post has merit.


Please feel free to join in on the debate.

It's an interesting topic that deserves honest discussion.    .....


----------



## Sunni Man

*7. The Gas Chambers Of World War One:*

It was widely reported during World War One ( 1914 to 1918 ) that the Germans, and their allies, were using gas chambers to kill thousands of prisoners. However after the end of the War Stanley Baldwin admitted in Parliament that it had been propaganda and no such gas chambers had existed. He also apologised publicly to the German People for this racist slur on them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sunni Man said:


> *7. The Gas Chambers Of World War One:*
> 
> It was widely reported during World War One ( 1914 to 1918 ) that the Germans, and their allies, were using gas chambers to kill thousands of prisoners. However after the end of the War Stanley Baldwin admitted in Parliament that it had been propaganda and no such gas chambers had existed. He also apologised publicly to the German People for this racist slur on them.



Nothing to do with the Holocaust. I've been to Germany and I've seen the camps. It happened


----------



## Sunni Man

...................^^^ Looks like the gas chamber story is just an old rehash from WWI      ......


----------



## Sunni Man

*8. Amounts Of Zyklon-B Used At The Camps:*

Zyklon-B was the trade name for of a cyanide-based pesticide  invented in the early 1920s. It was used in Germany, before and during the Second World War, for disinfection and pest extermination in ships, buildings and machinery.  Zyklon-B consisted of diatomite, in the form of granules the size of fine peas, saturated with prussic acid. In view of its volatility and the associated risk of accidental poisoning, it was supplied in sealed metal canisters. One of the co-inventors of Zyklon-B, the chemist and businessman Bruno Tesch, was executed by the British in 1946 for his role in the alleged Holocaust.

In the concentration camps it was used for sanitation and pest control. There were disinfectant chambers, in all the camps, where inmates clothes were disinfected to combat typhus and other diseases. When you break down the amount of Zyklon-B used in all the camps, those not alleged to have gas chambers and those alleged to have gas chambers, the amount per inmate is very similar. This means the alleged death camps would have had to have had a secret supply for the “gas chambers”.




Zyklon-B granules came in sealed tins.


----------



## natstew

Sunni Man said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason you're not  on ignore is so I can keep up with your latest propaganda. Nothing you post has merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to join in on the debate.
> 
> It's an interesting topic that deserves honest discussion.    .....
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't deserve honest discussion. You are trying to appeal to Jew haters, sorry, I'm not one.

Want an honest post? Let's discuss your prophet, you know the one, the one who married a six year old girl and started vaginally raping her when she was nine. Who knows what your pedephile prophet did to her between ages six and nine.


----------



## Sunni Man

natstew said:


> Want an honest post? Let's discuss your prophet, you know the one, the one who married a six year old girl and started vaginally raping her when she was nine. Who knows what your pedephile prophet did to her between ages six and nine.


If you feel so strongly about the topic start a thread.    .....


----------



## irosie91

sunni----I witnessed that which you believe----the jumah rant I heard the first time I stepped into a mosque almost 50 years ago ---had nothing to do with jews      -----
it was all filthy lie and swallowed whole by all present other than me


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want an honest post? Let's discuss your prophet, you know the one, the one who married a six year old girl and started vaginally raping her when she was nine. Who knows what your pedephile prophet did to her between ages six and nine.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel so strongly about the topic start a thread.    .....
Click to expand...


its not a topic-------it is a book of filth


----------



## Sunni Man

To further vilify the Germans after WWII

The  disinfectant chambers were renamed gas chambers.

And the work camps were relabeled death camps.


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> To further vilify the Germans after WWII
> 
> The  disinfectant chambers were renamed gas chambers.
> 
> And the work camps were relabeled death camps.


----------



## Sunni Man

Irosie would you be so kind to abide by the CDZ rules about off topic posts and address the OP .


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sunni Man said:


> *1. International Committee of the Red Cross Records:*
> 
> The International Red Cross was stationed in all German labour, internment, concentration and prison camps throughout World War Two. The Red Cross were never given access to any Russian camps before, during or after World War Two. At his trials in Canada, during the 1980s and 1990s, Professor Ernst Zundel finally got the Red Cross to release their records from the German camps despite strong Israeli objections. *The  Red Cross records seem to suggest that there were no gas chambers, and a total of 271,301 died during World War Two in these camps, mostly from typhus.*
> 
> In a letter to the US State Department dated November 22nd 1944 The Red Cross, who were stationed in all the camps, stated : “We have not been able to discover any trace of installations for exterminating civilian prisoners.”



Criticism of Holocaust denial - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"Holocaust deniers misrepresent and omit information contained in ICRC reports that contradict their claims.[59] Critics argue that Richard Harwood in his "Did Six Million Really Die?" pamphlet could only claim that the ICRC had found no evidence of a policy to exterminate Jews by ignoring key sections of the 1948 report, where the ICRC explicitly states that the systematic extermination of Jews was Nazi policy.[60]

Harwood disputed the notion that homicidal gas chambers were disguised as shower facilities by citing references in the report where ICRC officials inspected bathing facilities. He used their responses to argue that showers functioned as showers and were not part of a killing installation. However this is considered misrepresentation by critics, as the passage Harwood cited is in reference to Allied camps for civilians in Egypt and thus had nothing to do with Nazi concentration camps.

Harwood also claimed that Die Tat, a Swiss tabloid newspaper, published statistics that concluded the number of people who died in Nazi prisons and camps from 1939 to 1945 based on ICRC statistics was "300,000, not all of whom were Jews".[62] The January 19, 1955 edition of Die Tat did indeed give a 300,000 figure, but this was only in reference to "Germans and German Jews" and not nationals of other countries.[63] In a 1979 response to this pamphlet, the ICRC said that they have "never tried to compile statistics on the victims of the war",[64] nor "certified the accuracy of the statistics produced by a third party",[64] and state that the authors of such material have "falsified" both claims that the document originates from the ICRC and refers exclusively to Jews.[64]

As well as in personal correspondence, the ICRC has also addressed this misrepresentation by several other means. In 1975, the ICRC wrote to the Board of Deputies of British Jews in London regarding Harwood's citations, stating:

    The figures cited by the author of the booklet are based upon statistics falsely attributed to us, evidently for the purpose of giving them credibility, despite the fact that we never publish information of this kind.[65]
    —Françoise Perret, Comité International de la Croix-Rouge, to Jacob Gerwitz, August 22, 1975.
"


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> Irosie would you be so kind to abide by the CDZ rules about off topic posts and address the OP .



I did abide------I discussed a  HOAX-----the topic is  historic hoax---or those alleged
to be hoax


----------



## Sunni Man

irosie91 said:


> I did abide------I discussed a  HOAX-----the topic is  historic hoax---or those alleged to be hoax


Incorrect.

The OP is very specific and is only about the Holocaust.......sometimes referred to as the Holohoax.    .....


----------



## Sunni Man

*9. The Nuremberg Trials 1945 to 1949:*

The Nuremberg Trials were held in the German City of Nuremberg from 1945 to 1949. These Trials were held by the victorious Allies ( France, Britain , USA and Soviet Russia ) with the Germans as defendants. They were the worst sort of show trials with the main Judge being Nikitchenko, who had presided over Stalins’ show trials of 1936 to 1938 in the Soviet Union. The Court came up with ridiculous findings like jews being turned in to lampshades and even soap, these claims are now discredited and even the jews admit they were untrue.

The Chief Justice of the United States Harlan Fiske Stone called the Nuremberg trials a fraud. He said “Chief US prosecutor Jackson is away conducting his high-grade lynching party in Nuremberg,” he wrote. “I don’t mind what he does to the Nazis, but I hate to see the pretense that he is running a Court and proceeding according to common law. This is a little too sanctimonious a fraud to meet my old-fashioned ideas.”




The Nuremberg Trials – the ultimate Soviet show trial held under the Allies.

Associate Supreme Court Justice William O Douglas charged that the Allies were guilty of “substituting power for principle” at Nuremberg. “I thought at the time and still think that the Nuremberg trials were unprincipled,” he wrote. “Law was created ex post facto to suit the passion and clamor of the time.”

According to British General Montgomery, the Germans had only one sin : They lost the war.

President John F Kennedy in his book, _Profiles in Courage, _criticised Nuremberg as a show trial. 

Out of 139 German witnesses who testified that the Holocaust had occurred, the British Medical Officer recorded that 137 had “damage to their testicles that is beyond repair”. A number of Germans had died under interrogation by the Allies. There was also the threat of sending Peoples’ families to Soviet Gulags.




The Nuremberg prosecutors – Kempner, Rapp, Niederman – all Jews.


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> ...The Red Cross, who were stationed in all the camps...



Yeah ... that claim will require some substantiation.


----------



## Sunni Man

SAYIT said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The Red Cross, who were stationed in all the camps...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... that claim will require some substantiation.
Click to expand...

I have already done my part.

Now the ball is in your court to refute it.   .....


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> *9. The Nuremberg Trials 1945 to 1949:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nuremberg prosecutors – Kempner, Rapp, Niederman – all Jews.



Now that's strange. None of those you named as prosecutors are listed as such and none of the judges were Jewish. Why am I not surprised? In order to make the case that "the Jooos did it," it seems one must willfully mislead or lie:

Nuremberg trials - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Nuremberg trials - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The Red Cross, who were stationed in all the camps...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... that claim will require some substantiation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already done my part.
> 
> Now the ball is in your court to refute it.   .....
Click to expand...

 
There is nothing to refute because you've established nothing. You posted what you _claim_ to be facts which were posted by someone named "cigpapers" on Wordpress where anyone can post anything.
Prove they are factual or admit they may well be camel crap.


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not get to post lies while trying to protect yourself in the CDZ. And I am on topic, I asked you why we should believe someone that supports a Prophet.
> 
> 
> 
> My veracity is not the topic of this thread.
> 
> Please read the thread title and respond accordingly.
Click to expand...

It's the veracity of your links that is in question.


----------



## Sunni Man

SAYIT said:


> Now that's strange. None of those you named as prosecutors are listed as such


You might want to read your Wiki link before you post it as evidence.

My post lists Chief U.S. prosecutor at the Nuremberg trails as Justice Robert H. Jackson.

And your Wiki link confirms this.    .....


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's strange. None of those you named as prosecutors are listed as such
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to read your Wiki link before you post it as evidence.
> My post lists Chief US prosecutor as Justice Robert H. Jackson at the Nuremberg trials.
> And your Wiki link confirms this.    .....
Click to expand...

 
Allow me to point out that you named three - Kempner, Rapp & Niederman - and claimed they were both the prosecutors and Jewish yet none of them are listed as such. Are you now admitting you lied?
Do you have any evidence that Jackson was Jewish?


----------



## Sunni Man

SAYIT said:


> Allow me to point out that you named three - Kempner, Rapp & Niederman - and claimed they were both the prosecutors and Jewish yet none of them are listed as such. Are you now admitting you lied?
> Do you have any evidence that Jackson was Jewish?


I haven't lied about anything.

I just posted information from a credible link.

If you have a problem with the material. You should contact the owner of the site.    .....


----------



## Sunni Man

*10. The Concentration Camp Crematorium:*

One of the main problems with the 6 million jews being murdered claim was disposal of the bodies. It was claimed at Nuremberg that they had been disposed of in the camp crematorium. There were crematorium in each camp, but they simply didn’t have the capacity. Each crematorium oven could burn a body in about one and a half hours, meaning a maximum capacity of 16 bodies every day or just less than 6000 bodies per year per oven. The camps had between four and twelve ovens each giving 24,000 to 72,000 bodies per year maximum at each camp – this still wouldn’t be possible as you can’t run these ovens non-stop without the metal fracturing. Even double or triple loading wouldn’t help as this increased the time to three hours for two bodies or four and a half hours for three bodies. Also bodies aren’t totally reduced by this process and usually leave the pelvis and thigh bones which need crushing with special machinery – no such machinery was found at any of the camps. There is also the problem of fuel as each body would need about 40 kilograms of coke to burn – there is no record of the massive amount of coke required being supplied.




Each oven could only burn less than 6000 bodies per year if working non-stop which isn’t possible without fracturing the metal.


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to point out that you named three - Kempner, Rapp & Niederman - and claimed they were both the prosecutors and Jewish yet none of them are listed as such. Are you now admitting you lied?
> Do you have any evidence that Jackson was Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't lied about anything.
> 
> I just posted information from a credible link.
> 
> If you have a problem with the material. You should contact the owner of the site.    .....
Click to expand...

 
Woo. So you admit you have nothing which substantiates anything you found in that Wordpress blog, no idea who the author is, and nothing that contradicts the actual judge and prosecutor line ups which include none of the three guys (who you say were Jewish) you claimed to have been the prosecutors yet you still claim the site is "credible?"


----------



## Coyote

*Thread moved from CDZ to "Debate Now".  Some topics aren't workable for "civil debate".  When you frame the topic by labeling an event "Holahoax" you've set the stage for uncivil debate.  "Debate Now" provides a better platform in that any topic can be discussed but the rules can be structured as the OP wishes.  *

*Looking at the OP, I am guessing you want the rules to be:*

*Stay on Topic*
*No flaming/insults/ad homs*

*If that is not the case, let me know and I will adjust this.*


----------



## Sunni Man

Many years ago I worked for manufacturing company that used coal fired burners to make steam.

Every day 2 dumps trucks hauled away the ashes to a large land fill.

Eventually there was a mountain of ash and a new land fill site was opened.


Which brings up the question:

"If 6 million bodies were cremated. Where are the huge mountains of ash from the ovens"?    .....


----------



## Sunni Man

I believe that even Toastman who hates me would see the total logic I'm posting on this thread.   .....


----------



## toastman

LOL you really think I hate you ?


----------



## Sunni Man

*11. The Liberation Of Belsen Concentration Camp Film:*

The whole World has probably seen the film of the liberation of Belsen concentration camp, it is horrific to say the least. Human skeletons are walking round with dead bodies covering the ground. This film was shown Worldwide at the time to show the evil of Nazi Germany.  However Belsen was liberated by the Western Allies, and was never alleged to have had any gas chamber or be part of a systematic mass murder programme. The victims are in fact all dying from typhus which is confirmed by German Military, Red Cross and British Military medical records – this is never pointed out whenever this film is shown. Ironically the deaths were mostly due to a lack of Zyklon-B, at the end of the war with Germany collapsing, leading to a mass typhus outbreak in the camp.




British Military sign warning of typhus at Belsen concentration camp shortly after liberation.


----------



## Sunni Man

Typhus was the real killer in the work camps.

So I don't know why the Allies felt the need to invent the gas chamber story?

Maybe it just sounded more dramatic.     .....


----------



## westwall

Sunni Man said:


> Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.
> 
> Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> *Mod Edit to add rules:*
> *Stay on Topic*
> *No flaming/insults/ad homs*










Typical BS.  Here is the US governments report that includes the records of the Einsatzgruppen.  They murdered well over 1 million people with rifle, machinegun and pistol bullets.  They also kept meticulous records to justify their rest and relaxation requests.

Nazi Conspiracy and Aggression Military Legal Resources Federal Research Division Customized Research and Analytical Services Library of Congress


----------



## Sunni Man

The Einsatzgruppen mainly operated on the East front and weren't in charge of the work camps.

The vast majority of the Soviet Bolsheviks were jews. They were the sworn enemy of the Nazis .

So the Germans weren't killing the jews for just being jews.

They executed them because they were the enemy.    .....


----------



## RetiredGySgt

He ignores all the documentation. Others have clearly shown his site is a lie and full of shit and yet he just ignores them and keeps on posting from it. He will just ignore this as well.


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> The Einsatzgruppen mainly operated on the East front and weren't in charge of the work camps.
> 
> The vast majority of the Soviet Bolsheviks were jews. They were the sworn enemy of the Nazis .
> 
> So the Germans weren't killing the jews for just being jews.
> 
> They executed them because they were the enemy.    .....


You obviously don't know anything about anything.  Why do you bother participating on a public forum? Did you want to advertise your complete ignorance?  Or did you prefer to emphasize your dishonesty?


----------



## Sunni Man

Liminal said:


> You obviously don't know anything about anything.  Why do you bother participating on a public forum? Did you want to advertise your complete ignorance?  Or did you prefer to emphasize your dishonesty?


Feel free to prove me wrong.

But I doubt that you can.   .....


----------



## Foxfyre

There were not gas chambers at all the camps.  I had one relative and one good friend who were in the American forces that liberated Dachau, as I recall the oldest and one of the most infamous of the Holocaust, I don't believe there were gas chambers at Dachau.  The prisoners comprised of Jehovah Witnesses, homosexuals, gypsies, and Jews were treated horribly.  While typhus and other uglies took their toll, many were literally worked to death.  Dachau was also the center for the most horrible medical experiments.  But those scheduled to be mass murdered were sent to other camps, mostly Hartheim at Linz.  Dachau did have a large and busy crematorium though.  My loved ones told me as they were approaching the camp where tens of thousands were liberated, they found some 30 railroad cars filled with bodies parked near the camp awaiting the crematorium.

But tens of thousands were liberated from Dachau and its satellite camps.

None of this was any hoax.


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> He ignores all the documentation. Others have clearly shown his site is a lie and full of shit and yet he just ignores them and keeps on posting from it. He will just ignore this as well.


I have provided plenty of documentation to back my position.

You on the other hand have provided zip.    .....


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> Many years ago I worked for manufacturing company that used coal fired burners to make steam.
> 
> Every day 2 dumps trucks hauled away the ashes to a large land fill.
> 
> Eventually there was a mountain of ash and a new land fill site was opened.
> 
> 
> Which brings up the question:
> 
> "If 6 million bodies were cremated. Where are the huge mountains of ash from the ovens"?    .....


Uh huh, because who wouldn't notice huge assorted piles of ash and debris during the Second World War.....right genius?


----------



## Sunni Man

Foxfyre said:


> There were not gas chambers at all the camps.  I had one relative and one good friend who were in the American forces that liberated Dachau, as I recall the oldest and one of the most infamous of the Holocaust, I don't believe there were gas chambers at Dachau.  The prisoners comprised of Jehovah Witnesses, homosexuals, gypsies, and Jews were treated horribly.  While typhus and other uglies took their toll, many were literally worked to death.  Dachau was also the center for the most horrible medical experiments.  But those scheduled to be mass murdered were sent to other camps, mostly Hartheim at Linz.  Dachau did have a large and busy crematorium though.  My loved ones told me as they were approaching the camp where tens of thousands were liberated, they found some 30 railroad cars filled with bodies parked near the camp awaiting the crematorium.
> 
> But tens of thousands were liberated from Dachau and its satellite camps.
> 
> None of this was any hoax.


The twin pillars of the so called Holocaust narrative are the gas chambers and the alleged 6 million victims.

Once these two are eliminated for lack of evidence. The myth falls apart.

And all you have is just another generic tragedy........like so many others throughout history.    .....


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ignores all the documentation. Others have clearly shown his site is a lie and full of shit and yet he just ignores them and keeps on posting from it. He will just ignore this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have provided plenty of documentation to back my position.
> 
> You on the other hand have provided zip.    .....
Click to expand...

Those infantile links don't count as documentation.  Any history you find on websites that can't be counter referenced with actual documentation, is invariably false.


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not gas chambers at all the camps.  I had one relative and one good friend who were in the American forces that liberated Dachau, as I recall the oldest and one of the most infamous of the Holocaust, I don't believe there were gas chambers at Dachau.  The prisoners comprised of Jehovah Witnesses, homosexuals, gypsies, and Jews were treated horribly.  While typhus and other uglies took their toll, many were literally worked to death.  Dachau was also the center for the most horrible medical experiments.  But those scheduled to be mass murdered were sent to other camps, mostly Hartheim at Linz.  Dachau did have a large and busy crematorium though.  My loved ones told me as they were approaching the camp where tens of thousands were liberated, they found some 30 railroad cars filled with bodies parked near the camp awaiting the crematorium.
> 
> But tens of thousands were liberated from Dachau and its satellite camps.
> 
> None of this was any hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> The twin pillars of the so called Holocaust narrative are the gas chambers and the alleged 6 million victims.
> 
> Once these two are eliminated for lack of evidence. The myth falls apart.
> 
> And all you have is just another generic tragedy........like so many others throughout history.    .....
Click to expand...

No, it just shows your complete ignorance of the facts of history.


----------



## Foxfyre

I just don't believe that Sunni.  There are too many witnesses with not a single one of them varying from the story.  There are too many photographs.  And there are too many Jews living today whose family history ended during that horrible time.


----------



## Sunni Man

*12. No Film Or Photographs Of Any Gas Chambers:*

The Nazis were technology freaks, to say the least, and filmed and photographed virtually everything they did during World War Two. Hitler even had executions of his political enemies filmed so he could watch them with his cronies. However there has never been a single photograph or film found of any of the alleged gas chambers in operation. The Nazis did film, and photograph, themselves committing many atrocities across occupied Europe so it seems unlikely they wouldn’t film the alleged gas chambers. All the films we are shown of gas chambers are Hollywood recreations made after the war.




Hitler and his cronies demanded film of virtually everything happening in Nazi occupied territory but no film of gas chambers was ever found.


----------



## natstew

Sunni Man says islam is a religion of peace too. The only peace a muslim wants is the peace they'l have when all infidels are dead, converted, or enslaved. And that is the peace of islam.


----------



## Liminal

Foxfyre said:


> I just don't believe that Sunni.  There are too many witnesses with not a single one of them varying from the story.  There are too many photographs.  And there are too many Jews living today whose family history ended during that horrible time.


There's nothing to believe or disbelieve, the facts of history are not subject to racially and politically motivated revisions.   The facts just are......  there's really no need to discuss or even consider his crazed opinions.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liminal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't believe that Sunni.  There are too many witnesses with not a single one of them varying from the story.  There are too many photographs.  And there are too many Jews living today whose family history ended during that horrible time.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to believe or disbelieve, the facts of history are not subject to racially and politically motivated revisions.   The facts just are......  there's really no need to discuss or even consider his crazed opinions.
Click to expand...


Well I won't comment on whether his opinions are 'crazed' though I have already commented that I think he is very wrong on this subject.  

But we all also have to be careful in what history we put our faith in.  What we believe is all based on pure faith that we we read or are taught or hear or even the pictures that we see are the truth.  

I am blessed, however, with being old enough to remember the testimony of those who were there--both our American forces who were Germany and Jews who were there as well as the testimony of other historians who were there and who had absolutely no motive to lie about what they witnessed and what they knew.


----------



## Liminal

Nope, no evidence here, must have been staged for posterity.


----------



## westwall

Sunni Man said:


> The Einsatzgruppen mainly operated on the East front and weren't in charge of the work camps.
> 
> The vast majority of the Soviet Bolsheviks were jews. They were the sworn enemy of the Nazis .
> 
> So the Germans weren't killing the jews for just being jews.
> 
> They executed them because they were the enemy.    .....








It doesn't matter.  It shows a pattern of behavior instigated by the Party and supported by the government as a whole.  When the German army rolled into the Ukraine they were welcomed as liberators.  Then they started murdering the Jews and the inhabitants figured out they were no better.  So no, history shows you to be ludicrously wrong.


----------



## SAYIT

Sunni Man said:


> The Einsatzgruppen mainly operated on the East front and weren't in charge of the work camps.
> 
> The vast majority of the Soviet Bolsheviks were jews. They were the sworn enemy of the Nazis .
> 
> So the Germans weren't killing the jews for just being jews.
> 
> They executed them because they were the enemy.    .....



Wow ... just one baseless Nazi lie after another. Does it not strike you at least a bit odd that the only substantiation you can find for your silliness is a Wordpress blog from an anonymous Nazi?


----------



## Liminal

Foxfyre said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't believe that Sunni.  There are too many witnesses with not a single one of them varying from the story.  There are too many photographs.  And there are too many Jews living today whose family history ended during that horrible time.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to believe or disbelieve, the facts of history are not subject to racially and politically motivated revisions.   The facts just are......  there's really no need to discuss or even consider his crazed opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I won't comment on whether his opinions are 'crazed' though I have already commented that I think he is very wrong on this subject.
> 
> But we all also have to be careful in what history we put our faith in.  What we believe is all based on pure faith that we we read or are taught or hear or even the pictures that we see are the truth.
> 
> I am blessed, however, with being old enough to remember the testimony of those who were there--both our American forces who were Germany and Jews who were there as well as the testimony of other historians who were there and who had absolutely no motive to lie about what they witnessed and what they knew.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately we are looking at a generation of people who think the internet is good source of real information.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liminal said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't believe that Sunni.  There are too many witnesses with not a single one of them varying from the story.  There are too many photographs.  And there are too many Jews living today whose family history ended during that horrible time.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing to believe or disbelieve, the facts of history are not subject to racially and politically motivated revisions.   The facts just are......  there's really no need to discuss or even consider his crazed opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I won't comment on whether his opinions are 'crazed' though I have already commented that I think he is very wrong on this subject.
> 
> But we all also have to be careful in what history we put our faith in.  What we believe is all based on pure faith that we we read or are taught or hear or even the pictures that we see are the truth.
> 
> I am blessed, however, with being old enough to remember the testimony of those who were there--both our American forces who were Germany and Jews who were there as well as the testimony of other historians who were there and who had absolutely no motive to lie about what they witnessed and what they knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we are looking at a generation of people who think the internet is good source of real information.
Click to expand...


It actually does offer us some great sources for real information.  We just have to be savvy about the difference between good sources and some that aren't to be trusted.


----------



## MaryL

Sunni man, you  are a hoax, prove YOU exist. With facts, be clean and open. Just how does one go about proving  stuff  to people that are total ignoramuses?


----------



## Sunni Man

westwall said:


> It doesn't matter.  It shows a pattern of behavior instigated by the Party and supported by the government as a whole.  When the German army rolled into the Ukraine they were welcomed as liberators.  Then they started murdering the Jews and the inhabitants figured out they were no better.  So no, history shows you to be ludicrously wrong.


The Ukrainians were happy the Germans were killing the jews.

Because most Bolsheviks were jews who supported the Soviet Union against the Ukrainian people.

In fact, there were even Ukrainian divisions who were part of the German army.    .....


----------



## Sunni Man

MaryL said:


> Sunni man, you  are a hoax, prove YOU exist. With facts, be clean and open. Just how does one go about proving  stuff  to people that are total ignoramuses?


Please be aware this thread is on the Structured Discussion Forum and attacking other posters is against the rules.   .....


----------



## MaryL

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni man, you  are a hoax, prove YOU exist. With facts, be clean and open. Just how does one go about proving  stuff  to people that are total ignoramuses?
> 
> 
> 
> Please be aware this thread is on the Structured Discussion Forum and attacking other posters is against the rules.   .....
Click to expand...

Really? How am I attacking  you, except by questioning your entire premise for this thread...?


----------



## hortysir

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.  It shows a pattern of behavior instigated by the Party and supported by the government as a whole.  When the German army rolled into the Ukraine they were welcomed as liberators.  Then they started murdering the Jews and the inhabitants figured out they were no better.  So no, history shows you to be ludicrously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukrainians were happy the Germans were killing the jews.
> 
> Because most Bolsheviks were jews who supported the Soviet Union against the Ukrainian people.
> 
> In fact, there were even Ukrainian divisions who were part of the German army.    .....
Click to expand...

Which is it?

I thought the Germans weren't killing the Jews


----------



## Sunni Man

hortysir said:


> I thought the Germans weren't killing the Jews


Yes, the Germans did kill jews.

But not by gas chambers.   .....


----------



## westwall

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.  It shows a pattern of behavior instigated by the Party and supported by the government as a whole.  When the German army rolled into the Ukraine they were welcomed as liberators.  Then they started murdering the Jews and the inhabitants figured out they were no better.  So no, history shows you to be ludicrously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukrainians were happy the Germans were killing the jews.
> 
> Because most Bolsheviks were jews who supported the Soviet Union against the Ukrainian people.
> 
> In fact, there were even Ukrainian divisions who were part of the German army.    .....
Click to expand...







Ummm, no, they weren't.  The Bolsheviks, like the Nazi's were anti semitic.  Hell the Bolsheviks were anti every religion.  Collectivist secular governments are like that.  But never let a fact get in the way of a good bit of propaganda..right?


----------



## MaryL

Sunni man isn't much of a man. I


Sunni Man said:


> The title of this thread is entirely neutral.
> 
> "Holocaust or Holohoax?"
> 
> It's up to the posters to decide the tack this thread takes.    .....


Actually, that doesn't sound neutral, it sounds like someone pretending to be neutral. It sounds presumptions at best. Read a few history books. Besides some of my older deceased male relatives that fought in WW2 and liberated a death camp, what can I say? it happened. Whistle past the grave yard.


----------



## Papageorgio

It was 6 million or more, the evidence the eye witness accounts, the documentation and on and on show that the totals were close. Sorry but this is history and you can't change the facts to fit your ideals.


----------



## Sunni Man

westwall said:


> Ummm, no, they weren't.  The Bolsheviks, like the Nazi's were anti semitic.  Hell the Bolsheviks were anti every religion.  Collectivist secular governments are like that.  But never let a fact get in the way of a good bit of propaganda..right?


The Bolsheviks were atheistic communists. 

But the majority of them were of jewish heritage.

In fact, almost the entire leadership of the Soviet Union was comprised of people with jewish heritage.   

Thus the Germans equated communism with being jewish.   ....


----------



## Sunni Man

Papageorgio said:


> It was 6 million or more, the evidence the eye witness accounts, the documentation and on and on show that the totals were close. Sorry but this is history and you can't change the facts to fit your ideals.


Read post #1

According to the Red Cross the figure is closer to 200 thousand than the mythical 6 million.   .....


----------



## eagle1462010

General Eisenhower - Holocaust Verification

He cabled Generals Omar Bradley and George Patton on the 12th of April, 1945. Among other things, Eisenhower said:

. . .the most interesting—although horrible—sight that I encountered during the trip was a visit to a German internment camp near Gotha. The things I saw beggar description. 

While I was touring the camp I encountered three men who had been inmates and by one ruse or another had made their escape. I interviewed them through an interpreter. The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick. 

In one room, where they were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so. 

I made the visit deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”


----------



## MaryL

Sunni Man said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 6 million or more, the evidence the eye witness accounts, the documentation and on and on show that the totals were close. Sorry but this is history and you can't change the facts to fit your ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Read post #1
> 
> According to the Red Cross the figure is closer to 200 thousand than the mythical 6 million.   .....
Click to expand...

Cherry picking  facts to fit your disbelief. It's too bad, don't you have relatives or a library to find the facts?  AND NOT WHAT YOU WANT TO BELIEVE, the facts.  I don't think you want facts. You are so incredulous. NOBODY wanted to believe the holocaust happened  after the war, and you are as  shallow and vapid as those fools were. Think what you will. I don't need to argue about them.


----------



## Sunni Man

eagle1462010 said:


> General Eisenhower - Holocaust Verification
> 
> He cabled Generals Omar Bradley and George Patton on the 12th of April, 1945. Among other things, Eisenhower said:
> 
> . . .the most interesting—although horrible—sight that I encountered during the trip was a visit to a German internment camp near Gotha. The things I saw beggar description.
> 
> While I was touring the camp I encountered three men who had been inmates and by one ruse or another had made their escape. I interviewed them through an interpreter. The visual evidence and the verbal testimony of starvation, cruelty and bestiality were so overpowering as to leave me a bit sick.
> 
> In one room, where they were piled up twenty or thirty naked men, killed by starvation, George Patton would not even enter. He said that he would get sick if he did so.
> 
> I made the visit deliberately, in order to be in a position to give first-hand evidence of these things if ever, in the future, there develops a tendency to charge these allegations merely to “propaganda.”


Gen. Eisenhower in his lengthly autobiography after the war.

Never once mentioned anything about gas chambers.   .....


----------



## Sunni Man

MaryL said:


> Cherry picking  facts to fit your disbelief. It's too bad, don't you have relatives or a library to find the facts?  AND NOT WHAT YOU WANT TO BELIEVE, the facts.  I don't think you want facts. You are so incredulous. NOBODY wanted to believe the holocaust happened  after the war, and you are as  shallow and vapid as those fools were. *Think what you will. I don't need to argue about them.*


Then why are you still here?   ......


----------



## Sunni Man

*13. Sir Winston Churchill Never Mentioned The Alleged Holocaust:*

In his monumental six volume _The Second World War _Sir Winston Churchill, British wartime Prime Minister, never makes any reference to gas chambers or a planned mass extermination of European jews. This is despite the fact he goes in to great detail about virtually every facet of World War Two including many atrocities committed by the Nazis. The same can be said about Eisenhower’s _Crusade in Europe. _After the Second World War, with the Cold War starting, Churchill stated “I think we slaughtered the wrong pig here” a clear reference to the fact Britain would have been better helping Germany defeat Soviet Russia, or at least staying out completely. 




Sir Winston Churchill – realised too late that Soviet Russia was more of a threat than Nazi Germany.


----------



## westwall

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, no, they weren't.  The Bolsheviks, like the Nazi's were anti semitic.  Hell the Bolsheviks were anti every religion.  Collectivist secular governments are like that.  But never let a fact get in the way of a good bit of propaganda..right?
> 
> 
> 
> The Bolsheviks were atheistic communists.
> 
> But the majority of them were of jewish heritage.
> 
> In fact, almost the entire leadership of the Soviet Union was comprised of people with jewish heritage.
> 
> Thus the Germans equated communism with being jewish.   ....
Click to expand...








How about providing a link to that assertion.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Sunni Man

westwall said:


> How about providing a link to that assertion.


Although officially Jews have never made up more than five percent of the country's total population,5 they played a highly disproportionate and probably decisive role in the infant Bolshevik regime, effectively dominating the Soviet government during its early years. Soviet historians, along with most of their colleagues in the West, for decades preferred to ignore this subject. The facts, though, cannot be denied.

With the notable exception of Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov), most of the leading Communists who took control of Russia in 1917-20 were Jews. Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) headed the Red Army and, for a time, was chief of Soviet foreign affairs. Yakov Sverdlov (Solomon) was both the Bolshevik party's executive secretary and -- as chairman of the Central Executive Committee -- head of the Soviet government. Grigori Zinoviev (Radomyslsky) headed the Communist International (Comintern), the central agency for spreading revolution in foreign countries. Other prominent Jews included press commissar Karl Radek (Sobelsohn), foreign affairs commissar Maxim Litvinov (Wallach), Lev Kamenev (Rosenfeld) and Moisei Uritsky.6

Lenin himself was of mostly Russian and Kalmuck ancestry, but he was also one-quarter Jewish. His maternal grandfather, Israel (Alexander) Blank, was a Ukrainian Jew who was later baptized into the Russian Orthodox Church.7

A thorough-going internationalist, Lenin viewed ethnic or cultural loyalties with contempt. He had little regard for his own countrymen. "An intelligent Russian," he once remarked, "is almost always a Jew or someone with Jewish blood in his veins."

The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia s Early Soviet Regime


----------



## Sunni Man

eagle1462010 said:


>


And??   ......


----------



## eagle1462010

Steven Spielberg Film and Video Archive-- Majdanek liberated


----------



## Sunni Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Steven Spielberg Film and Video Archive-- Majdanek liberated


So your evidence is from a guy who makes science fiction movies for a living?    .....


----------



## eagle1462010

Steven Spielberg Film and Video Archive-- Nazi atrocities

Death Mills..........shown to the Germans after their defeat.


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Spielberg Film and Video Archive-- Majdanek liberated
> 
> 
> 
> So your evidence is from a guy who makes science fiction movies for a living?    .....
Click to expand...

The sites given are military archives of the War..............Just because Steven Spielberg archives the old films isn't the issue...............

Watch the videos..........and continue on other videos from that site...............and LEARN REAL HISTORY instead of the fiction you post.


----------



## Sunni Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Steven Spielberg Film and Video Archive-- Nazi atrocities
> 
> Death Mills..........shown to the Germans after their defeat.


 Hollywood movie made for gullible people.   .....


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Spielberg Film and Video Archive-- Nazi atrocities
> 
> Death Mills..........shown to the Germans after their defeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood movie made for gullible people.   .....
Click to expand...

Watch the film..............It shows the gas chambers and even the canisters used.............the rows of bodies and inspections by the Army and etc..............

Your Op HOLDS NO TRUTH.

Holds No WATER...........

And is a BLATANT LIE.


----------



## hortysir

Sunni Man said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Germans weren't killing the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Germans did kill jews.
> 
> But not by gas chambers.   .....
Click to expand...

gas chambers - - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## Sunni Man

eagle1462010 said:


> Watch the film..............It shows the gas chambers and even the canisters used.............the rows of bodies and inspections by the Army and etc..............
> 
> Your Op HOLDS NO TRUTH.
> 
> Holds Go WATER...........
> 
> And is a BLATANT LIE.


All staged for the cameras.   .....


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the film..............It shows the gas chambers and even the canisters used.............the rows of bodies and inspections by the Army and etc..............
> 
> Your Op HOLDS NO TRUTH.
> 
> Holds Go WATER...........
> 
> And is a BLATANT LIE.
> 
> 
> 
> All staged for the cameras.   .....
Click to expand...

Whatever........................you are the WEAKEST LINK................

GOODBYE!


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunni Man said:


> *13. Sir Winston Churchill Never Mentioned The Alleged Holocaust:*
> 
> In his monumental six volume _The Second World War _Sir Winston Churchill, British wartime Prime Minister, never makes any reference to gas chambers or a planned mass extermination of European jews. This is despite the fact he goes in to great detail about virtually every facet of World War Two including many atrocities committed by the Nazis. The same can be said about Eisenhower’s _Crusade in Europe. _After the Second World War, with the Cold War starting, Churchill stated “I think we slaughtered the wrong pig here” a clear reference to the fact Britain would have been better helping Germany defeat Soviet Russia, or at least staying out completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Winston Churchill – realised too late that Soviet Russia was more of a threat than Nazi Germany.



This simply is not true.  Churchill was disliked in Britain for various reasons, but one important reason was his on going advocacy for and expressed fears for the Jews, especially those in Germany.  Even before Britain was drawn into war, he was concerned about the strong anti-semitism expressed by Hitler.  The somewhat culturally racist Brits were of the opinion that he  (Churchill) was far too concerned with Jews.

If it had not been for Churchill's advocacy, and his ability to impress on his fellow Englishmen the horrors of the Holocaust, it is unlikely that the State of Israel as we know it would ever have been created by the U.N.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.


----------



## eagle1462010

Sunni Man is now officially my second ignore on this board.

His posts are meaningless to me.


----------



## Sunni Man

Foxfyre said:


> If it had not been for Churchill's advocacy, and his ability to impress on his fellow Englishmen the horrors of the Holocaust, it is unlikely that the State of Israel as we know it would ever have been created by the U.N.


The creation of the terrorist state of Israel is the biggest mistake of the 20th century.   .....


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.


Watch this video......you may learn something.   .....


----------



## Foxfyre

RetiredGySgt said:


> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.



He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.  

Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.


----------



## Sunni Man

hortysir said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Germans weren't killing the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Germans did kill jews.
> 
> But not by gas chambers.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gas chambers - - Yahoo Image Search Results
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Read my link.  The icrc was not in the camps.





Sunni Man said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 6 million or more, the evidence the eye witness accounts, the documentation and on and on show that the totals were close. Sorry but this is history and you can't change the facts to fit your ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> Read post #1
> 
> According to the Red Cross the figure is closer to 200 thousand than the mythical 6 million.   .....
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Any links be has been given with correct information he has chosen to ignore.  Rather difficult to debate when one refuses the truth.





Foxfyre said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.
> 
> Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.
Click to expand...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Foxfyre said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.
> 
> Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.
Click to expand...

He also is civil while claiming that we should not be concerned with pedophile actions by ISIS. He is also civil while claiming that Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas are not terror groups. He knows how to lie while being civil. He specifically told people it was none of our business that ISIS was raping 9 year old girls and that it was just a cultural difference.


----------



## westwall

Sunni Man said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about providing a link to that assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> Although officially Jews have never made up more than five percent of the country's total population,5 they played a highly disproportionate and probably decisive role in the infant Bolshevik regime, effectively dominating the Soviet government during its early years. Soviet historians, along with most of their colleagues in the West, for decades preferred to ignore this subject. The facts, though, cannot be denied.
> 
> With the notable exception of Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov), most of the leading Communists who took control of Russia in 1917-20 were Jews. Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) headed the Red Army and, for a time, was chief of Soviet foreign affairs. Yakov Sverdlov (Solomon) was both the Bolshevik party's executive secretary and -- as chairman of the Central Executive Committee -- head of the Soviet government. Grigori Zinoviev (Radomyslsky) headed the Communist International (Comintern), the central agency for spreading revolution in foreign countries. Other prominent Jews included press commissar Karl Radek (Sobelsohn), foreign affairs commissar Maxim Litvinov (Wallach), Lev Kamenev (Rosenfeld) and Moisei Uritsky.6
> 
> Lenin himself was of mostly Russian and Kalmuck ancestry, but he was also one-quarter Jewish. His maternal grandfather, Israel (Alexander) Blank, was a Ukrainian Jew who was later baptized into the Russian Orthodox Church.7
> 
> A thorough-going internationalist, Lenin viewed ethnic or cultural loyalties with contempt. He had little regard for his own countrymen. "An intelligent Russian," he once remarked, "is almost always a Jew or someone with Jewish blood in his veins."
> 
> The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia s Early Soviet Regime
Click to expand...







So, you think a link to a revisionist history group that has worked like the dickens to vindicate Hitler and the Nazi regime is credible?  I hate to tell you but they are very well known, and more to the point so well known that they are disappearing because they are such well known prevaricators.

So, let's try this again... how about presenting a LEGITIMATE link for your assertion.


----------



## Foxfyre

depotoo said:


> Any links be has been given with correct information he has chosen to ignore.  Rather difficult to debate when one refuses the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.
> 
> Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh I don't expect to convince him.  But if he gives me an opportunity top correct bad information on this topic, I'm going to take it.


----------



## Foxfyre

RetiredGySgt said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.
> 
> Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also is civil while claiming that we should not be concerned with pedophile actions by ISIS. He is also civil while claiming that Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas are not terror groups. He knows how to lie while being civil. He specifically told people it was none of our business that ISIS was raping 9 year old girls and that it was just a cultural difference.
Click to expand...


I'm not unaware that outrageous things are being said.  But there is nothing to prevent us from exposing that and that is best done with good information instead of letting him bait us into yelling at him which only strengthens his arguments to the casual observer that knows nothing of the Holocaust.  I don't even try to convince him.  That isn't likely to be an option.


----------



## Ravi

This thread should be in the conspiracy forum.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> *5. The British Secret Service Monitored All Concentration Camp Deaths:*
> 
> Using some of the World’s first computers the British Secret Service had cracked the German top-secret Enigma code and had access to most German Military communications by 1942. Sir Frank H. Hinsley, in his book _British Intelligence In The Second World War ; It’s Influence On Strategy And Operations, _stated “The returns of Auschwitz mentioned illness as the main cause of death but included references to shootings and hangings. There were no references in the decrypts to gassings.” The numbers of dead in the decoded messages tallied exactly with Red Cross and German Military records of the time. The British Secret Service also monitored various atrocities carried out by the Germans across the rest of Europe – why would the Germans report these to Berlin but not the alleged gas chambers at Auschwitz and other camps?


This is absolute nonsense. This is idiocy.  Only a fool would believe this stuff.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> The lynch pin of the whole Holocaust narrative hangs on the disputed existence of gas chambers and the alleged missing 6 million jews.
> 
> Without those two elements the Holocaust is nothing but a Holohoax.    .....


I have seen the gas chambers.  Logic dictates that this idea of the Holocaust being a hoax is a hoax itself. 

Why would the entire world believe in the reality of the Holocaust? Why would credible historians and authorities all over the wold support the reality of the Holocaust? To support Jews?  That's ludicrous. Even countries that do not support Jews or Israel, such as countries in the ME, agree that the Holocaust was a real event.  You're not believing it doesn't  make you a true Muslim, it  makes you a fool who thinks he's being a Muslim by believing that the Holocaust is a hoax.


----------



## Sunni Man

Esmeralda said:


> You're not believing it doesn't  make you a true Muslim, it  makes you a fool who thinks he's being a Muslim by believing that the Holocaust is a hoax.


My disbelief in certain aspects of the so called Holocaust has zero to do with being a muslim.

I am just interested in it from a historical perspective.

Remember, the holocaust took place in predominately Christian lands, Germany, Italy, Poland, Russia, France, and much of Europe.

And involved Christian people against Jewish people.   .......


----------



## Bleipriester

Sunni Man said:


> In most parts of Europe questioning any aspect of the findings of the Nuremberg Trials is a very serious criminal offence on par with rape, murder or armed robbery.


Not at all. The Nuremberg Trials determined that there is NO collective guilt and that the Wehrmacht is NOT a criminal organization. Nevertheless, our medias are full of ugly grimaces that remind me of "my" guilt on a daily base and even live events on TV are interrupted by crimes of the Wehrmacht special broadcasts. 
I give a shit. Our heroes fought bravely and chivalric against the allies´ inhuman warfare, that burned children and women with phosphorus alive and exposed them to torture and rape, crowned with nuclear attacks on Japan.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not believing it doesn't  make you a true Muslim, it  makes you a fool who thinks he's being a Muslim by believing that the Holocaust is a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> *My disbelief in certain aspects of the so called Holocaust has zero to do with being a muslim.*
> 
> I am just interested in it from a historical perspective.
> 
> Remember, the holocaust took place in predominately Christian lands, Germany, Italy, Poland, Russia, France, and much of Europe.
> 
> And involved Christian people against Jewish people.   .......
Click to expand...

Liar. 

You are trying to be a 'proper' Muslim.  But you re misinformed. Only the uneducated Muslim people don't believe in the Holocaust, and extremists.  There are 1.7 billion Muslims in the world. The vast majority know the Holocaust was real, especially the EDUCATED people. You are obviously not one.


----------



## chikenwing

Sunni Man said:


> Having an open and clean debate about the alleged event known as the Holocaust is not anti-semitic.
> 
> Here is a site with a list of 21 amazing facts about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> Holocaust Or Holohoax 21 Amazing Facts cigpapers
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> *Mod Edit to add rules:*
> *Stay on Topic*
> *No flaming/insults/ad homs*



Nothing to discuss,the real topic is your incredible ability to ignore facts.
Nothing to be taken with any seriousness,here,just more crap,from a racist.


----------



## Sunni Man

Esmeralda said:


> You are trying to be a 'proper' Muslim.  But you re misinformed. Only the uneducated Muslim people don't believe in the Holocaust, and extremists.  There are 1.7 billion Muslims in the world. The vast majority know the Holocaust was real, especially the EDUCATED people. You are obviously not one.


The vast majority of the people of the world have no opinion about the so called Holocaust.

It's mainly a western nation's fantasy.......US, Canada, Europe.

People in Asia, Africa, India, China, and S. America, could care less about the Jews and their exaggerated tale of woe.   ......


----------



## Sunni Man

chikenwing said:


> Nothing to be taken with any seriousness,here,just more crap,from a racist.


Discussing the plausibility of the holocaust narrative has nothing to do with race or racism.    .....


----------



## Ravi

Bleipriester said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> In most parts of Europe questioning any aspect of the findings of the Nuremberg Trials is a very serious criminal offence on par with rape, murder or armed robbery.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. The Nuremberg Trials determined that there is NO collective guilt and that the Wehrmacht is NOT a criminal organization. Nevertheless, our medias are full of ugly grimaces that remind me of "my" guilt on a daily base and even live events on TV are interrupted by crimes of the Wehrmacht special broadcasts.
> I give a shit. Our heroes fought bravely and chivalric against the allies´ inhuman warfare, that burned children and women with phosphorus alive and exposed them to torture and rape, crowned with nuclear attacks on Japan.
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Sunni Man

*18. The Main Stream Media And The Alleged Holocaust:*

The Main Stream Media never question the official narrative of the holocaust, and go on an all-out attack on anyone who does. They have created the term “Holocaust Denier”  for anyone who doesn’t believe, or dares to question, the official narrative. “Holocaust Denier” is one of the multicultural buzz-words like “Fascist/Nazi/racist/homophobe” designed to denigrate the person described as such,  and lead to “pack-attacks” by the media, politicians and the general lefty PC crowd.* However bear in mind that around 96% of the Western World’s media is controlled by jews and/or zionists.* You will notice that the jews/zionist are willing to keep running newspapers/TV channels and other media outlets at a financial loss simply to keep control of the MSM.




The jews and zionists control about 96% of the Western World’s media – a large part is now run at a financial loss.


----------



## Jroc

Foxfyre said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.
> 
> Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also is civil while claiming that we should not be concerned with pedophile actions by ISIS. He is also civil while claiming that Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas are not terror groups. He knows how to lie while being civil. He specifically told people it was none of our business that ISIS was raping 9 year old girls and that it was just a cultural difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not unaware that outrageous things are being said.  But there is nothing to prevent us from exposing that and that is best done with good information instead of letting him bait us into yelling at him which only strengthens his arguments to the casual observer that knows nothing of the Holocaust.  I don't even try to convince him.  That isn't likely to be an option.
Click to expand...


Debating the fact that the Holocaust actually happened is legitimizing this idiot. This thread should be in the conspiracy room, but apparently some people here think this is an legitimate topic. You people aren't much better than Sunni boy in my opinion, because you choose to discuss this idiocy like it is actually a rational topic. Yeah, you guys are geniuses. You should be embarrassed to participate in such stupidity


----------



## Esmeralda

Sunni Man said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to be a 'proper' Muslim.  But you re misinformed. Only the uneducated Muslim people don't believe in the Holocaust, and extremists.  There are 1.7 billion Muslims in the world. The vast majority know the Holocaust was real, especially the EDUCATED people. You are obviously not one.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of the people of the world have no opinion about the so called Holocaust.
> 
> It's mainly a western nation's fantasy.......US, Canada, Europe.
> 
> People in Asia, Africa, India, China, and S. America, could care less about the Jews and their exaggerated tale of woe.   ......
Click to expand...

Bullshit. It is taught in schools all over the world as an historical event. People are aware of it.  It is definitely not a Western fantasy. You are very limited in your knowledge about what the rest of the world knows and  understands.

It has nothing to do with Jews and 'exaggerated woe.'  It has to do with human history and genocide.  Educated people also study about Pol Pot, Stalin, Mao, etc.  It is about being educated, not about siding with Jews.  You are obviously not an educated man.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> Debating the fact that the Holocaust actually happened is legitimizing this idiot. This thread should be in the conspiracy room, but apparently some people here think this is an legitimate topic. You people aren't much better than Sunni boy in my opinion, because you choose to discuss this idiocy like it is actually a rational topic. Yeah, you guys are geniuses. You should be embarrassed to participate in such stupidity


Freedom of speech is held sacred by people of this board.

But when it comes to questioning some aspects of the so called holocaust.

Some people here advocate shutting down all discussion. And even want individuals jailed for holocaust denial. (which they do in some countries)

Why does this topic elicit such a visceral reaction?   ......


----------



## Sunni Man

Esmeralda said:


> Bullshit. It is taught in schools all over the world as an historical event. People are aware of it.


I never said that the so called Holocaust wasn't taught in most countries around the world. Of course they know about it. But not from a western perspective. Where it's almost worshipped as the most defining event in human history.   .....


----------



## Liminal

MaryL said:


> Sunni man, you  are a hoax, prove YOU exist. With facts, be clean and open. Just how does one go about proving  stuff  to people that are total ignoramuses?


I think you may be on to something.  I don't think Sunni man exists either.  He is a hoax.


----------



## Sunni Man

Bleipriester said:


> Nevertheless, our medias are full of ugly grimaces that remind me of "my" guilt on a daily base and even live events on TV are interrupted by crimes of the Wehrmacht special broadcasts.
> I give a shit. Our heroes fought bravely and chivalric against the allies´ inhuman warfare, that burned children and women with phosphorus alive and exposed them to torture and rape, crowned with nuclear attacks on Japan.


I feel sorry for the Germans and other European people. 

Who have been force feed a steady diet of Holohoax nonsense and lies since childhood by their government and jewish controlled media.     .....


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, our medias are full of ugly grimaces that remind me of "my" guilt on a daily base and even live events on TV are interrupted by crimes of the Wehrmacht special broadcasts.
> I give a shit. Our heroes fought bravely and chivalric against the allies´ inhuman warfare, that burned children and women with phosphorus alive and exposed them to torture and rape, crowned with nuclear attacks on Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the Germans and other European people.
> 
> Who have been force feed a steady diet of Holohoax nonsense and lies since childhood by their government and jewish controlled media.     .....
Click to expand...

Germans don't allow Scientology either.  I guess they just don't want their people exposed to too much lying bull shit.


----------



## Liminal

Sunni Man said:


> *19. There’s No Business Like Shoah Business:*
> 
> “Shoah” is the term used by jews and zionists to describe the alleged Holocaust. After the Second World War Germany was forced to pay trillions of Dollars in compensation to set up Israel, and is still paying to this day. There are now second and third generation, the children and grandchildren of alleged Holocaust victims, who receive compensation from the German Government and various German Corporations. The American Government also use this as an excuse to give billions of American taxpayers’ money to Israel, although the real reason behind these payments is the strength of the Israeli lobby in America.
> 
> As early as 1941, two years before the alleged Holocaust was even meant to have started, the World Jewish Congress had been demanding that the Germans pay for the resettlement of jews in Israel as reparations.


Trillions of dollars?  Why do you have to lie all the time?


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunni Man said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not believing it doesn't  make you a true Muslim, it  makes you a fool who thinks he's being a Muslim by believing that the Holocaust is a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> My disbelief in certain aspects of the so called Holocaust has zero to do with being a muslim.
> 
> I am just interested in it from a historical perspective.
> 
> Remember, the holocaust took place in predominately Christian lands, Germany, Italy, Poland, Russia, France, and much of Europe.
> 
> And involved Christian people against Jewish people.   .......
Click to expand...


Another correction.  There was nothing Christian about the Holocaust.   Many Christians risked their lives and wound up in the interrment camps themselves because they did what they could to hide and protect the Jews.  The stories of people like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom who risked their fortunes and their lives to save the Jews are well known, but there were many others.  Hitler waged a steady and effective war against the Church leading up to and during the war.  Many historians believe his intentions were to eradicate Christianity entirely once the war was won.


----------



## Foxfyre

Jroc said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> People why are you wasting your time proving Sunni man is a liar and fraud? he just ignores your links, your proof and your facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is being civil and he offered an interesting topic to discuss.  There is no rule that anybody has to know what they are talking about to post here.
> 
> Turning anger on him isn't going to educate anybody, but correcting the misinformation he is putting out there might.  There's a whole generation of kids coming up these days that are being fed a lot of nonsense about a lot of things.  The Holocaust, however, they need to understand and get it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also is civil while claiming that we should not be concerned with pedophile actions by ISIS. He is also civil while claiming that Iran, Hezbollah and Hamas are not terror groups. He knows how to lie while being civil. He specifically told people it was none of our business that ISIS was raping 9 year old girls and that it was just a cultural difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not unaware that outrageous things are being said.  But there is nothing to prevent us from exposing that and that is best done with good information instead of letting him bait us into yelling at him which only strengthens his arguments to the casual observer that knows nothing of the Holocaust.  I don't even try to convince him.  That isn't likely to be an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debating the fact that the Holocaust actually happened is legitimizing this idiot. This thread should be in the conspiracy room, but apparently some people here think this is an legitimate topic. You people aren't much better than Sunni boy in my opinion, because you choose to discuss this idiocy like it is actually a rational topic. Yeah, you guys are geniuses. You should be embarrassed to participate in such stupidity
Click to expand...


You are entitled to your opinion as much as anybody else.  And here you are posting in the thread like everybody else.  So it must be a legitimate topic as it appears to be generating quite a bit of interest.

I don't participate in only the threads in which I agree with the OP.  I certainly don't expect everybody who posts in my threads to agree with my OP.

So sorry if we disappoint you when we refute an erroneous, however absurd, representation of the Holocaust.  I think it rather important to do.


----------



## Sunni Man

Foxfyre said:


> Another correction.  There was nothing Christian about the Holocaust.   Many Christians risked their lives and wound up in the interrment camps themselves because they did what they could to hide and protect the Jews.  The stories of people like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom who risked their fortunes and their lives to save the Jews are well known, but there were many others.  Hitler waged a steady and effective war against the Church leading up to and during the war.  Many historians believe his intentions were to eradicate Christianity entirely once the war was won.


The vast majority of German people were practicing Christians and supported Hitler.   

Also, Germany's closest ally Italy, was populated mainly by Christians.

People like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom were few and far between.    .....


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another correction.  There was nothing Christian about the Holocaust.   Many Christians risked their lives and wound up in the interrment camps themselves because they did what they could to hide and protect the Jews.  The stories of people like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom who risked their fortunes and their lives to save the Jews are well known, but there were many others.  Hitler waged a steady and effective war against the Church leading up to and during the war.  Many historians believe his intentions were to eradicate Christianity entirely once the war was won.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of German people were practicing Christians and supported Hitler.
> 
> Also, Germany's closest ally Italy, was populated mainly by Christians.
> 
> People like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom were few and far between.    .....
Click to expand...

One truthful post in the entire thread.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another correction.  There was nothing Christian about the Holocaust.   Many Christians risked their lives and wound up in the interrment camps themselves because they did what they could to hide and protect the Jews.  The stories of people like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom who risked their fortunes and their lives to save the Jews are well known, but there were many others.  Hitler waged a steady and effective war against the Church leading up to and during the war.  Many historians believe his intentions were to eradicate Christianity entirely once the war was won.
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of German people were practicing Christians and supported Hitler.
> 
> Also, Germany's closest ally Italy, was populated mainly by Christians.
> 
> People like Oscar Schindler and Corrie Ten Boom were few and far between.    .....
Click to expand...


As of two years ago, Yad Vashem in Israel had recognized 24,356 people that they have been able to identify as "Righteous among nations"--all people, predominantly Christian who sheltered, assisted, or protected Jews from the Nazi holocaust in several occupied countries, and it is estimated that this represents only a fraction of all who helped.  A number of Church denominations and individual Christian churches were also involved in the rescue effort.


----------



## Sunni Man

Foxfyre said:


> As of two years ago, Yad Vashem in Israel had recognized 24,356 people that they have been able to identify as "Righteous among nations"--all people, predominantly Christian who sheltered, assisted, or protected Jews from the Nazi holocaust in several occupied countries, and it is estimated that this represents only a fraction of all who helped.  A number of Church denominations and individual Christian churches were also involved in the rescue effort.


Just a drop in the bucket.

European christian's have hated the jews for centuries.     .....


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of two years ago, Yad Vashem in Israel had recognized 24,356 people that they have been able to identify as "Righteous among nations"--all people, predominantly Christian who sheltered, assisted, or protected Jews from the Nazi holocaust in several occupied countries, and it is estimated that this represents only a fraction of all who helped.  A number of Church denominations and individual Christian churches were also involved in the rescue effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a drop in the bucket.
> 
> European christian's have hated the jews for centuries.     .....
Click to expand...

And that is why the vast majority of them looked the other way while Hitler slaughtered millions of them.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

You guys are being bullshitted by a guy that claims raping 9 year old's in the middle east is a cultural difference and should be ignored.


----------



## Foxfyre

RetiredGySgt said:


> You guys are being bullshitted by a guy that claims raping 9 year old's in the middle east is a cultural difference and should be ignored.



Au contraire.  Only a couple of idiots are being bullshitted and and have been tricked into defending the arguments of the thread author.  A few have been manipulated into outrage which, IMO, was the basic intention of the thread.  I chalk that up to failure to see the situation instead of idiocy.  

But except for that couple of idiots, most are not in the least bit bull shitted and absolutely know a lot of bunk when we see it.

My goal is to not take the bait that is being dangled out there and to just keep correcting the misinformation.  Just to be sure that the OP isn't able to bullshit.


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> You guys are being bullshitted by a guy that claims raping 9 year old's in the middle east is a cultural difference and should be ignored.


That is not what I said or meant........but you just keep on lying........cause it's all you got.   .....


----------



## chikenwing

Sunni Man said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to be taken with any seriousness,here,just more crap,from a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing the plausibility of the holocaust narrative has nothing to do with race or racism.    .....
Click to expand...

In your case it certainly does,the holocaust hppend,trying to dance around that fact it well retarded,and exposes your true nature.


----------



## Sunni Man

I don't understand why you equate disbelief in the so called holocaust as racism?

Because the jews are not a race.   ........


----------



## Sunni Man

*19. There’s No Business Like Shoah Business:*

“Shoah” is the term used by jews and zionists to describe the alleged Holocaust. After the Second World War Germany was forced to pay trillions of Dollars in compensation to set up Israel, and is still paying to this day. There are now second and third generation, the children and grandchildren of alleged Holocaust victims, who receive compensation from the German Government and various German Corporations. The American Government also use this as an excuse to give billions of American taxpayers’ money to Israel, although the real reason behind these payments is the strength of the Israeli lobby in America.

As early as 1941, two years before the alleged Holocaust was even meant to have started, the World Jewish Congress had been demanding that the Germans pay for the resettlement of jews in Israel as reparations.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sunni Man said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are being bullshitted by a guy that claims raping 9 year old's in the middle east is a cultural difference and should be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I said or meant........but you just keep on lying........cause it's all you got.   .....
Click to expand...

Yes it is. You told us to not worry about cultural difference in regards raping 9 year old's.


----------



## Sunni Man

The jews have turned the Holocaust myth into a world wide money making Ponzi scheme. 

Where they extort guilt money from European governments.

And open up cash cow Holohoax museum's in major cities around the world. 

In order to extract sympathy money from gullible visitors.     .....


----------



## chikenwing

Sunni Man said:


> The jews have turned the Holocaust myth into a world wide money making Ponzi scheme.
> 
> Where they extort guilt money from European governments.
> 
> And open up cash cow Holohoax museum's in major cities around the world.
> 
> In order to extract sympathy money from gullible visitors.     .....



Yep dead from neck up


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yes it is. You told us to not worry about cultural difference in regards raping 9 year old's.


I said nothing about condoning rape you nitwit.

This thread is about the so called holocaust.......... Not your perverted fantasy's.

So please stick to the thread topic.   .....


----------



## Coyote

*Thread closed.  OP is breaking his own rules.*


----------

